# Water Pressure Gauge



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Last time I installed one,
a tee had to be inserted into the whizzer tube line.
The gauge was fed from the tee.


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

> Last time I installed one,
> a tee had to be inserted into the whizzer tube line.
> The gauge was fed from the tee.


Was it an accurate pressure reading?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

From the jobs I've seen they are all a little different.  In my opinion you should find a baseline or standard pressure (normal operation or after a new pump) and keep it eye on it past that .  I've seen guys use red sharpie or something similar to have an easy to reference point.

Good luck!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Thinking back on an 8 year old installation is fun.
I remember installing the tee so that the gauge hose 
was not in direct line with the hose feeding the tee.
I also remember that the side of the tee feeding out
to the whizzer was a smaller diameter than the other 2 inlets.
My normal operating pressures were 6 to 8 psi.
If it dropped below 4 when running I knew I'd picked up some weed.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Thinking back on an 8 year old installation is fun.
> I remember installing the tee so that the gauge hose
> was not in direct line with the hose feeding the tee.
> I also remember that the side of the tee feeding out
> ...


I would agree, the smaller dia. whizzer causes back pressure against the gauge.

I just don't understand what this has to do with drug deals? :-/


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was wondering the same for my 98' 50 hp Merc ELPTO. Is it already setup for a water pressure guage or do I have to do this type of mod. to make it happen? 

Also I am wondering if the external wires coming from the engine into the remote are related to this. Without looking I think they are blue, green, and brown. I need to find a manual for that remote to see what those are for. I plugged them in but they are dangling under the console.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The only thing electrical about the pressure gauges I installed was the night light.
Everything else is mechanical. Rubber/plastic tube from the outboard to the gauge.

http://www.diy-boat.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=151&Itemid=49


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Also I am wondering if the external wires coming from the engine into the remote are related to this. Without looking I think they are blue, green, and brown. I need to find a manual for that remote to see what those are for. I plugged them in but they are dangling under the console.


More than likely that is for the tach.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well the tach is hooked up and works fine. There are still 2-3 additional wires. I will post a photo to illustrate.

So Brett...even on larger engines (150-250hp) the gauge is mechanical? 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

All the gauges I've used were mechanical.
Installed on outboards from 25 to 175 hp.

http://www.teleflexmarine.com/newgauges/faqs.html#5



> 5. What water pressure gauge is correct for my engine?
> 
> Water pressure is monitored because proper pressure means adequate water flow resulting in acceptable operating temperatures. The correct pressure varies with each engine and the engine manufacturer should be contacted when there is a question. Most engines can be covered by a 0-30 PSI range (a few newer outboard engines require a 0-48 PSI kit). Yamaha engines require a 0-40 PSI kit as well as bushing adaptor 61886P.
> 
> The pressure gauge adapts to the engine in various ways. Teleflex provides a kit that includes the gauge and all necessary fittings to adapt to most U.S. built engines and some imported engines. Access to water pressure may be at the overboard discharge hose, a water by-pass hose, or a fitting directly into the cylinder head cover (some offshore engines require a metric threaded fitting that Teleflex does not supply and therefore does not recommend the kit in these applications. Teleflex does have available bushing 61886P for Yamaha). The kit may have more fittings than are necessary for a particular application. However, the extra parts may come in handy for some other job.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

BigDev, what is the colors of the wires you are talking of?? All water pressure gauges are mechanical and the only thing on those gauges that use power is the light inside. There are some newer gauges that are power operated or assist, but they are on the newer computerized outboards.


----------

